# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  جملات مشترک دو دنباله حسابی (کمک)

## NeMeSiS666

سلام دوستان. میشه کمکم کنید چطوری جملات مشترک دو دنباله رو پیدا کنم ؟
اگه میگید که ک م م قدر نسبت ها ، مثلا دنباله اعداد فرد و زوج جمله مشترک ندارن که !
________
_دو دنباله_ ...,1,4,7 و ...,2,3−,7− چند جمله _مشترك سه رقمي_ دارند؟
ممنون اگه کمک کنید

----------


## Keiv4n

اولین جمله مشترکشون 13 هستش و دومین جمله مشترکشون فک کنم 48 باشه، پس یه دنباله جدید تشکیل میدهیم با قدر نسبت 35:

میشه 13 و 48 و 83 و 118 و .... اولین جمله سه رقمی 118 هست، پس از روی جمله عمومی، آخرین جمله سه رقمی رو ( به صورت آزمون و خطا بدست میاری) بعد از این فرمول تعداد جملات بدست میاد: جمله ی آخر منهای جمله اول، تقسیم بر 35 به علاوه 1

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

جواب میشه 26 به گمونم

----------


## __paria__

> اولین جمله مشترکشون 13 هستش و دومین جمله مشترکشون فک کنم 48 باشه، پس یه دنباله جدید تشکیل میدهیم با قدر نسبت 35:


ببخشيد چجوري قدر نسبت رو ٣٥ بدست آورديد من متوجه نميشم ؟...
مگه يكي از قدر نسبت ها ٥ و اون يكي ٣ نيست؟؟ قدر نسبت دنباله ي مشترك ١٥ نميشه.؟

----------


## Keiv4n

> ببخشيد چجوري قدر نسبت رو ٣٥ بدست آورديد من متوجه نميشم ؟...
> مگه يكي از قدر نسبت ها ٥ و اون يكي ٣ نيست؟؟ قدر نسبت دنباله ي مشترك ١٥ نميشه.؟


من چند تا جمله اول هر کدوم رو نوشتم، بعدش دیدم که جملات با قدر نسبت 35 تکرار میشن، ولی شاید مشکل از خود من بودش و قدر نسبت 15 باشه، شما هم امتحان کنید، چند جمله اول هر کدوم رو بنویسید ببینید با قدر نسبت چند جملات تکرار میشن. دلیلش اینه که قدر نسبت 15 نشده،‌ اینه که جملات اول این دو دنباله با هم یکی نیست!

----------


## NESTA

> سلام دوستان. میشه کمکم کنید چطوری جملات مشترک دو دنباله رو پیدا کنم ؟





> اگه میگید که ک م م قدر نسبت ها ، مثلا دنباله اعداد فرد و زوج جمله مشترک ندارن که !
> ________
> _دو دنباله_ ...,1,4,7 و ...,2,3−,7− چند جمله _مشترك سه رقمي_ دارند؟
> ممنون اگه کمک کنید


*دنباله اول :* *..... و13 و 10و 7 و4 و 1 قدر نسبت d1 = 3*


*دنباله دوم :* *..... و**13** و**8 و 3 و 2- و 7- قدر نسبت d2 = 5*
*

دنباله جدید (مشترک) :*

*
جمله اول 13و قدر نسبت جدید  15 =  5 * 3 =* *d1* d2* 

 *988 و ...... و 103 و ...... و 43 و 28 و 13*


*an= a1+(n-1)d*


*(n-1)15**+ 103 = 988* 

*885 = 15 (n-1)*


*59 =n-1* 


*n = 60*

*یعنی60 جمله سه رقمی دارد که اولین جمله سه رقمی 103 و آخرین جمله سه رقمی* *988 است**


*
موفق باشید

----------


## Keiv4n

> *دنباله اول :* *..... و13 و 10و 7 و4 و 1 قدر نسبت d1 = 3*
> 
> 
> *دنباله دوم :* *..... و**13** و**8 و 3 و 2- و 7- قدر نسبت d2 = 5*
> *
> 
> دنباله جدید (مشترک) :*
> 
> *
> ...


حق با شماست، بنده توی جمله مشترک دوم اشتباه کردم.

----------


## __paria__

> *دنباله اول :* *..... و13 و 10و 7 و4 و 1 قدر نسبت d1 = 3*
> 
> 
> *دنباله دوم :* *..... و**13** و**8 و 3 و 2- و 7- قدر نسبت d2 = 5*
> *
> 
> دنباله جدید (مشترک) :*
> 
> *
> ...


 دقيقا منم ٦٠ بدست آوردم 
منتها مطمئن نبودم :دي

----------

